#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  certificação
pessoal, me desculpem a ignorancia e a falta de conhecimento.
gostaria de uma opinião de voces.
certificação seria uma boa? alguem melhorou de emprego ou de salario por causa da certificação? por exemplo: quando voces foram pedir emprego em algum lugar ou ofereceram seus conhecimentos em algum lugar, eles tocaram no assuntoi de certificação?
a ccna, mcse, lpi, rhce, rhct são boas? alguem já fez ou conhece a certificação da furukawa? ela tem aceitação no mercado?
obrigado a todos
:toim:

----------


## 1c3m4n

veja isso:
https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...ticle&sid=4957

----------


## whinston

tb queria saber se alguém tem casos reais de aumento, promoção, novos trampos, etc.

há um tempo atrás estava participando de uma concorrência e todo know-how da empresa participante tinha que ser demonstrado via certificação.

ou seja, vc podia ter feito mil trampos, ter gente pra falar sobre como ficou, mas isto não contava, no máximo seria critério pra ser visto depois. a princípio, o corte inicial era certificação.

----------


## 1c3m4n

na empresa q eu estava antes, eu consegui a vaga pq tinha certicação da conectiva (entrei como programador) e logo depois virei adm de redes de lah (coisa de 2 meses)

----------


## whinston

acumulou os cargos e salários, rs ?

----------


## Jeff

Sei lá, eu acho meio relativo.
Eu tenho CCNA, trabalhava numa parceira da Cisco com projetos de routers, até ganhava bem, mas sai de lá, e hoje nem uso mais isso.
Se a empresa que vc trabalha, ou vai procurar emprego nao usa isso, eu acho, que nao adianta nada falar que tem CCNA, se eles nao usam.
Quando fiz a empresa que pagou e pq era necessario , claro ter CCNA paa manuseio do routedos do cliente, mas hoje nem uso mais..
So LINUX...  :Smile:  
Vou fazer minha prova de LPI em Julho ou agosto, e acho que está valendo muito no mercado, devido a grande procura por especialistas em Linux, para servidores e segurança.(Firewall).

em relação a $$$, chega a dobrar o salário. Mas nem sempre isso pode acontecer ne....vem de cada empresa.
Já muitas vezes em anúncios do Apinfo.com, pedindo somente o MCSE, nem perguntma experiÊncia, qd fez o curso..etc..querem a porcaria do MCSE.....eca......LPI é mais bonito...rs.r.sr.s

Prefiro Pinguim do que janela.

Abraços 

Jeff

----------


## A-Marcio

No meu ponto de vista. tudo e valido a escolha so depende da area que voce atua.

Em um processo de selecao uma certificaçao ajuda.


No meu caso o CCNA nao aumentou meu salario mais me deu uma estabilidade. Enquanto nao aperece nada melhor ja e valido

----------


## 1c3m4n

> acumulou os cargos e salários, rs ?


quase dobrou

----------


## berlit

É galera esse negócio é complicado mesmo...

Eu tenho CCNA e LPIC1 e no meu caso ainda não tive retorno algum.

Acho que vai de oportunidade mesmo. 

Vejo empresas de TI que não dão a miníma para certificação, mas que valorizam muitos cursos de faculdade meia boca.

----------


## ocire

aproveitando o topico ... precisa estudar muito ou pra cara ... para tirar a certificação? ... qto tempo de experiencia é preciso ter para tentar fazer a prova ... Valeu ... :good:

----------


## 1c3m4n

certificacao que nao seja rhce eh igual prova de matematica, decoreba pura

----------


## whinston

> certificacao que nao seja rhce eh igual prova de matematica, decoreba pura


exato!!!
nao reflete nda se o kra sabe ou nao

ja vi nego certificado q male mal sabe da 1 configure

----------


## gatoseco

Tambem acho certificaçao nao garante 100% de conhecimento !!!

----------

